# Can't Install Apps



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Ugh!  For the last two days I have not been able to install apps.  The button turns green, it kinda moves when I touch it (y'all know what I mean?) so I KNOW I'm pressing the button.  But nothing happens.  It is not my internet.  I can install apps from GetJar.  I have rebooted twice, left it turned off last night.  Kindle is fully charged.  Any ideas before I call Amazon?  And I have plenty of room left, over 5.5 GB of space.  No idea!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've found if I try to push the button too hard or slide sideways at all as I'm pushing, it doesn't work.  Just a light touch works.

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've found if I try to push the button too hard or slide sideways at all as I'm pushing, it doesn't work. Just a light touch works.
> 
> Betsy


I have pushed that button every way possible! Easy, soft, hard, pushing.. you name it. I cleaned my screen so it isn't that. It makes no sense. I did manage (I can't remember how) to pull up a screen that said I had four apps installing but nothing was moving, it wouldn't let me cancel them or anything. I'm 99 percent sure this is operator error, I just can't figure it out. Oh well, at least Customer Service is always super nice!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Um . . . what 'button' are you talking about. . . .do you mean the 'install' 'button' that you tap when you buy a device?

silly question, but, are you sure Wifi is on and you're connected with a good signal? (been there/done that)

If something's hung up, a restart might be the thing to try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

StephanieJ said:


> I have pushed that button every way possible! Easy, soft, hard, pushing.. you name it. I cleaned my screen so it isn't that. It makes no sense. I did manage (I can't remember how) to pull up a screen that said I had four apps installing but nothing was moving, it wouldn't let me cancel them or anything. I'm 99 percent sure this is operator error, I just can't figure it out. Oh well, at least Customer Service is always super nice!


It does sound like something is locked up. Try a restart, as Ann said. Hold the power button down for about twenty seconds till the screen turns black, then press it again. If that doesn't work, call CS.

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Um . . . what 'button' are you talking about. . . .do you mean the 'install' 'button' that you tap when you buy a device?
> 
> silly question, but, are you sure Wifi is on and you're connected with a good signal? (been there/done that)
> 
> If something's hung up, a restart might be the thing to try.


Sorry, the install/get app button. I can go to the app store, I see the orange button (free app for instance). I click it no problem, it turns green and says "get app". But it stays that way. It kinda... indents? When I push it? Does that make sense?

And no, not a silly question about my internet! I downloaded a few apps from GetJar no problem, can surf the web no problem. Netflix is fine on the TV, I stopped it to see if maybe I had too much going... nothing. And I have turned it off and back on a few times. Is there another way to reboot?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, you're on the Fire?  In the Appstore app?  or Navigating to the full Amazon screen?

Have you tapped 'sync'?  I got today's free app and just went to the appstore on the Fire and it was showing as available to 'buy'.  I did a sync and got the notice that there were new apps.  When I went back to the store, it now shows that app as available to install.  which I just did (tapped 'install) and it is now loaded and opened (tapped open). . . . .

Have you tried turning it off and turning it back on? (Or doing a 'restart' which sort of amounts to the same thing?)  Hold the power button long enough that you get a message.  Once it's finished shutting down, hold it again to turn it back on.  Usually takes about 5 seconds.  I understand if you hold it for 20 seconds or so it will restart; I'm not sure how this is different than a full shut down, but one or the other might clear out what every stray electrons are causing problems.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

It must have been something with my wireless.  I changed the settings - renamed the wireless router, changed the password.  Rebooted everything and now some apps have installed.  It FINALLY let me "get this app"!  It is slow but that must be my wireless connection.  I live in BFE and we have ONE option for internet service so complaining does no good.

Thanks for the suggestions y'all!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think there is a problem with installing apps. I've installed about 30+ apps and still have about 4 GB of storage, But since yesterday, new apps won't install. They look like they're installing, and a message at the top says the install is complete, but the button is grayed out and stuck on "Installing." I've tried everything I can think of, including a restart, to no avail.

The problem is showing up now on the Amazon forums:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx3LB72MPEEQ1D1

I'm going nuts over this, but I hate to try deleting the app store data and cache as some suggest. From the different answers people are getting from Amazon CS, I'm not sure if they know what the problem is and what's causing it.

EDIT: All of my apps are from the Amazon app store.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

So far mine is working fine..except I need to buy another MICRO USB cable that actually fits..

Anyhow I have a heavy hand and touch ..so I also had the non responsive screen problem  BUT  my son told me to just quickly  tap it lightly ... works first time every time the last 4-5 days since I was educated  ..  a little bit of knowledge works wonders...lol 

Bob G


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> I think there is a problem with installing apps. I've installed about 30+ apps and still have about 4 GB of storage, But since yesterday, new apps won't install. They look like they're installing, and a message at the top says the install is complete, but the button is grayed out and stuck on "Installing." I've tried everything I can think of, including a restart, to no avail.
> 
> The problem is showing up now on the Amazon forums:
> 
> ...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Stephanie, when you said you followed the tips, does that mean you deleted the app store data and cache?


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> Stephanie, when you said you followed the tips, does that mean you deleted the app store data and cache?


The way I did it --- I went to "More" then "Applications". Then "Appstore"... finally "clear data" and "clear cache". Honestly I was nervous I'd somehow delete something vital but I didn't. I rebooted (for the 9,375th time) and all has been well ever since.

Again thank YOU!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

StephanieJ said:


> The way I did it --- I went to "More" then "Applications". Then "Appstore"... finally "clear data" and "clear cache". Honestly I was nervous I'd somehow delete something vital but I didn't. I rebooted (for the 9,375th time) and all has been well ever since.


Thanks, that worked - at least I can download new apps now. The problem is that I've got half a dozen apps in the Cloud that just won't download and install to device.

Anyone know how to delete an app from the Cloud? I could try downloading them again and see what happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had a couple apps that, when I tried to download from the Cloud, told me I should re-download them from Amazon...

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been looking around. Apparently you can't delete anything in the Cloud. The problem is that I've got several apps that I downloaded yesterday that appear to be stuck in the cloud. They appear to download to my Fire when I hit the button, but they get stuck during the install.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I got that same notification today AND I was no longer able to install any apps...unless I got them from the amazon app store.  I did the same thing, clearing cache etc but had to do it eleventy million times along with as many shutdowns for it to finally acquiesce to my demands.  Gotta have my app fix.  Someone on mobilereads explained the app storage very well and basically it boils down to the fact that amazon has allowed only 1g of internal storage to app space.  I think that is unacceptable for an android device.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I got up this morning, and I'm having the same problem as before. I can't download new apps, and I can't download apps that are apparently stuck in the Cloud.

I'm. Going. Nuts. Over. This.

Maybe it's time to call CS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I got up this morning, and I'm having the same problem as before. I can't download new apps, and I can't download apps that are apparently stuck in the Cloud.
> 
> I'm. Going. Nuts. Over. This.
> 
> Maybe it's time to call CS.


Jim, you have 6.2 installed, right? One thought, I have a bunch of apps with updates available--have you checked that? Although I'm not sure how I found that now...I think there was a notification that I had new apps to download.

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy, I do have 6.2. In fact, looking back, I think the app download problems began soon after 6.2 installed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And you've done a restart?

It might indeed be time to call CS....


Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

By restart, do you mean holding the on/off button in for 3-4 seconds until a screen comes up that says "Do you want to shut down your Kindle?" There are two buttons after this: "Shut Down" and "Cancel." I pressed "Shut Down."

I've done that several times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That should work...the hard restart (holding the power button for 16 seconds or more is for when the device is unresponsive...)

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Today, I took the following actions to clear the apps that were stuck in the Cloud:

1. Did about a hundred restarts, each time after clearing the app store data and cache.

2. Prayed

3. Aligned the Kindle Fire with a local ley line and said secret incantations to remove all curses and evil spirits from it

4. Prayed

5. Thought nasty things about Jeff Bezos' mother

6. Sent an email to Amazon support and received useless advice

7. Prayed

Now it works, but I don't know which of the above steps did the trick.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim, it was probably 2, 4 or 7.


Just sayin.....

By the way I was having a bunch of problems too. But then 6.2 got installed AND I started using the new stylus I had ordered. Something about my skin/fat fingertips/mojo was just not working. Fire seemed to be "freezing" on me.  But now all is well.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Jim, it was probably 2, 4 or 7.
> 
> 
> Just sayin.....
> ...


Thanks, Geoff, and my prayers were sincere.

Which stylus did you order? I have fat fingers too.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've found if I try to push the button too hard or slide sideways at all as I'm pushing, it doesn't work. Just a light touch works.
> 
> Betsy


Agreed!  I found when I first got my Fire, I pressed too hard on the screen. My hubby said "light touch, light touch" and it's worked fine ever since


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

FloridaFire said:


> Agreed!  I found when I first got my Fire, I pressed too hard on the screen. My hubby said "light touch, light touch" and it's worked fine ever since


I got my first smart phone/touch device about three months ago. I had no trouble with the "light touch" method, but....who knew about _swiping?_ Everything on my phone was touch except answering the dang phone. Took me the longest time to figure out how to answer a call. I'm surprised I didn't punch a hole in my screen trying to answer the silly phone. I was so glad to see the little arrow thingy on the Fire.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

ellesu said:


> I got my first smart phone/touch device about three months ago. I had no trouble with the "light touch" method, but....who knew about _swiping?_ Everything on my phone was touch except answering the dang phone. Took me the longest time to figure out how to answer a call. I'm surprised I didn't punch a hole in my screen trying to answer the silly phone. I was so glad to see the little arrow thingy on the Fire.


I need swiping practice! lol  I'm not very good at it


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Thanks, Geoff, and my prayers were sincere.
> 
> Which stylus did you order? I have fat fingers too.


AmazonBasics Stylus for Touchscreen Devices Including Kindle Fire, Apple iPad 2, Motorola Xoom, Samsung Galaxy Tab, BlackBerry PlayBook Price: $11.08 Eligible for free shipping with Amazon Prime.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I just ordered the stylus. Amazon is out of stock right now, but they'll ship it when they have them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's another styli pack. . .set of 5 10, but if you follow the link you'll see you can also get a set of 3. I like this option as I am SURE I will lose one at some point.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

All this talk has me thinking.....what happens if I launch Amazon Cloud Player? Is the player for my PC, or for my Fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cloud player is for your PC. . . .and only for certain browsers. . . .probably wouldn't even open on the Fire. . .but there is a built in MP3 player you can use. . . .


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Wait, I've played music on my Fire right from my cloud though.  So you don't need to download a player for the Fire right?  

What I am wondering is if somehow I can use the Amazon Cloud player on my ipad or iphone?  Otherwise, I have to be sure and store music both in my cloud and in itunes.  Which is a pia as it doesn't always download and upload when I purchase from Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Cloud is not compatible with the iPad.  At least that's the message I get every time I go there on my iPad to look at something.


Betsy


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's another styli pack. . .set of 5 10, but if you follow the link you'll see you can also get a set of 3. I like this option as I am SURE I will lose one at some point.


This got me thinking, if you do a google search for "DIY ipad stylus" you'll get lots of good info on making your own, I've got lots of that black conductive foam used to ship computer chips at work and it's not hard to find a dead ball point pen, so I think I'll try making one tomorrow night....


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I have this one and I love it. I had heard that some of the others didn't work very well (rubbing too hard on the surface, couldn't really swipe effectively, etc.). This one has been wonderful for me.



It fits neatly into the ear phone jack too


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Cloud is not compatible with the iPad. At least that's the message I get every time I go there on my iPad to look at something.


You can't download anything from the cloud to your iPad, but if you go to Amazon's website you can launch the cloud player and stream your music.


----------

